# Não é flor que se cheira



## Jaune-Vert

Aos amigos hispanoparlantes, ajuda! Existe em espanhol um equivalente para a expressão "fulano _não é flor que se cheira_"? 
(no sentido de dizer que a pessoa não presta, não vale nada) 
Obrigada desde já


----------



## Cainejo

Se o fulano não tem nenhuma capacidade, conhecimentos, nem estúdios, dizemos que "no sabe hacer la o con un canuto", mas não sei se é o mesmo.


----------



## Carfer

Cainejo said:


> Se o fulano não tem nenhuma capacidade, conhecimentos, nem estúdios, dizemos que "no sabe hacer la o con un canuto", mas não sei se é o mesmo.



Não, não é o mesmo. _'Não é flor que se cheir*e*' _(conjuntivo, pelo menos no uso português), é alguém ruim, que não presta.


----------



## Cainejo

Então "no es trigo limpio"?, para quem não é boa pessoa?  Ou "no es de fiar", mais claro.


----------



## Carfer

Cainejo said:


> Então "no es trigo limpio"?, para quem não é boa pessoa?  Ou "no es de fiar", mais claro.



Em português de Portugal, não. '_É trigo limpo_' é o mesmo que dizer que é fácil, certo e garantido que alguma coisa se vai fazer ou acontecer. _'Não é de fiar_' diz-se de alguém que não é de confiança, portanto o que está em causa é o crédito que se lhe (não) dá. '_Não é flor que se cheire_' tem mais que ver com a desonestidade  ou a maldade da pessoa. No primeiro caso, o que se quer dizer é que a probabilidade de a pessoa agir mal é alta, por isso não é de fiar, não se pode confiar nela, ao passo que no segundo estamos mesmo a dizer que ela é má, que não presta.


----------



## Cainejo

Acho que então o mais parecido que eu conheço é "no es trigo limpio", que em espanhol é que não é boa pessoa.


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Não, não é o mesmo. _'Não é flor que se cheir*e*' _(conjuntivo, pelo menos no uso português), é alguém ruim, que não presta.



No Brasil, o mais comum, ao menos para mim, é a forma no subjuntivo/conjuntivo, como @Carfer mostrou acima.

A expressão, ao menos por aqui, pode ser usada como "não é de (se) fiar"; exemplos:
1. Duas vizinhas, conversando sobre o namorado da filha de uma delas: "ele não é flor que se cheire", reclamando que o jovem estava tomando umas certas liberdades com a  moça/rapariga. Isto foi nos anos 70, do século passado, não sei se tem alguma importância ainda.
2. Uma senhora falando acerca de um rapaz, amigo dos filhos, porque, suspeitava-se, tinha o hábito de fumar maconha e a madame queixava-se: "ele não é flor que se cheire". Isto foi nos anos 70, do século passado, não sei se tem alguma importância ainda.


----------



## gato radioso

Cainejo said:


> Então "no es trigo limpio"?, para quem não é boa pessoa?  Ou "no es de fiar", mais claro.


Em Espanha:
No ser trigo limpio : desonesto, talvez ainda um criminoso (em casos extremos)
No sentido que procuras:
Es un cero a la izquierda
Es un trasto
poderiam servir, mas dependendo muito do contexto.


----------



## jazyk

Eu também nunca tinha visto Não é flor que se cheira, só cheire.


----------



## Carfer

'_Um zero à esquerda_' é uma expressão que compartilhamos, embora, no nosso uso, nela só esteja em causa a capacidade, o conhecimento ou a competência da pessoa numa dada área, ou seja, não implica um juízo moral como em '_não é flor que se cheire'.
'É um traste' _também se usa cá, mas, em muitos casos, envolve um juízo mais severo e categórico de que '_não é flor que se cheire'._


----------



## pfaa09

gato radioso said:


> Es un cero a la izquierda


Também temos essa expressão "Um zero à esquerda" e não tem a mesma conotação de "Não é flor que se cheire".
Se uma flor cheira bem, podemos ir junto dela e cheirá-la. Se uma flor cheira mal, é melhor nem nos aproximarmos. A conotação é essa. É melhor não ir até lá, é melhor manter a distância pois não é boa companhia, é má influência, não tem valor.
Um zero à esquerda não acrescenta nada, é apenas um algarismo sem importância.
01 é o mesmo que 1, logo, o zero (à esquerda) não faz nada junto ao número.

Nota: Cruzei-me om o Carfer.


----------



## SofiaC

«Não é flor que se cheire.» Tem de ser o conjuntivo, pois tem o sentido de: «Não é flor que se possa cheirar.»


----------



## Ari RT

Obviamente, é uma metáfora para significar que Fulano não é boa pessoa. Qualquer metáfora que encontremos em Espanhol, somente por coincidência usaria as mesmas imagens (ou por importação daqui para lá ou vice-versa). 
Portanto, sugiro usar uma expressão que diga diretamente o que a metáfora significaria: Fulano no es buena persona / buen tipo / tío.
Se o objetivo for colorir o texto com villancicos, haverá um ou outro com referências a companhias, mas desconheço algum totalmente intercambiável. Há o "no con quién naces, sino con quién paces", mas não cabe na mesma oração que o "flor que se cheire", haveria que construir-lhe uma nova estrutura.


----------



## Cainejo

Com tudo o dito pelos lusofonos, o que acho mais parecido em espanhol é "no es trigo limpio". Porem a @Jaune-Vert que perguntó não deu sinal...


----------



## zema

"Fulano no es trigo limpio" me resulta la más parecida.
Otras que usamos por acá que pueden tener un significado relacionado, con matices:
"A Fulano mejor perderlo que encontrarlo" o "Fulano es mal bicho".


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> Fulano es mal bicho".



Para essa, há em Portugal um equivalente perfeito: '_É má rês/ não é boa rês_'


----------

